
Show HN: Babel – Transfer from Spotify and SoundCloud to Apple Music - lucasjgordon
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/babel-transfer-from-spotify-to-apple-music/id1118140541?mt=8
======
lucasjgordon
Babel is an iOS app focused on playlist transfer and discovery for Apple
Music. In light of the uncertainty surrounding SoundCloud, I added a feature
that allows users to transfer their SoundCloud playlists. Any feedback is very
welcome.

~~~
dabockster
How does this not violate the Spotify ToS? I thought they had banned exporter
apps.

~~~
lucasjgordon
I'm not sure if it is explicitly prohibited, but preventing users from
transferring their data would be in conflict with data portability rights so I
don't think it would be enforced.

------
unstatusthequo
Wish this existed for my thumbs and playlists in Pandora

